# Need to identify push tube



## someother

I have a plow and push tube that was sitting in the back of my father in laws shop.
I was told he bought it to fit the RTV900XT.
I cant find the mount for it, so was wondering if anyone could help me identify it.

The push tube has two 7/8" holes, 30" apart at the back of the arms that look like
they are for mounting pins.

From looking at pictures I'm guessing I need a Warn mount
Can anyone confirm the size?

Thanks.


----------



## leolkfrm

best if you can post a pic too


----------



## someother

Thats a good idea - looking again maybe KFI would be closer ...


----------



## BUFF

The plow appears to have gone through some degree of hillbilly intervention....... Best bet would be to build you're own mount.


----------



## someother

Its quite possible it has some 'improvisation' in its history.

If no one can confirm the dimensions I'll test my welding skills
making something like this KFI mount.


----------



## someother

Just noticed the webs on the front of the RTV900 that fit the slots in the
above picture. Its definitely not long enough. 
Looks like I'll have to fabricate something if I can convince myself I can leave the front wheels enough clearance.


----------

